# Making Gel Stains



## LeeK (May 6, 2009)

I would like to create my own gel stains. Does anyone know a technique to do this?


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*homemade gel stains*

sorry, but i don't.....i am waiting to see if anyone else does though...i want to know!


----------



## rightendup (May 8, 2009)

Why?
The Pros are chemists, let them do it!
What color/property are you trying to make? - that you can't replicate with Anyline,spirit based or chemical stain?


----------



## Lara Wilson (Jan 7, 2017)

LeeK said:


> I would like to create my own gel stains. Does anyone know a technique to do this?


How do I make my own gel stains


----------

